# hows that hopey changy thing werkin fer ya????



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Seem like the changes that the overwhelming majority of AMERICA has voted for in 08 is finally coming into play and being delivered as promised, WOW healthcare complete, next the banking industry and wall st, he also put the banks out of the college/student loan business.....LOOKS like the HOPEY CHANGY thing is werkin out pretty good for "AMERICA"...hey sarah palin, i thinks it's time you go check up on the dude who impregnated yer daughter:target:


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Really????? the gov take over of the education system. They have already destoyed that with the no child left behind. I know that it was not your messiah that imposed that law. I think you need to take a look at all that the gov has taken control of and gotten their hands into. You will see a steady downfall. Unfortunately our children are going to be the ones that suffer from this.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

wolfkiller said:


> Seem like the changes that the overwhelming majority of AMERICA has voted for in 08 is finally coming into play and being delivered as promised, WOW healthcare complete, next the banking industry and wall st, he also put the banks out of the college/student loan business.....LOOKS like the HOPEY CHANGY thing is werkin out pretty good for "AMERICA"...hey sarah palin, i thinks it's time you go check up on the dude who impregnated yer daughter:target:


Whatever you say comrade!ukey:


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

wolfkiller said:


> Seem like the changes that the overwhelming majority of AMERICA has voted for in 08 is finally coming into play and being delivered as promised, WOW healthcare complete, next the banking industry and wall st, he also put the banks out of the college/student loan business.....LOOKS like the HOPEY CHANGY thing is werkin out pretty good for "AMERICA"...hey sarah palin, i thinks it's time you go check up on the dude who impregnated yer daughter:target:


what's with you lib crackpots and your infatuation with palin? if she is so insignificant, dumb, ignorant, etc. then why do you gutless wonders keep raking her through the mud? i'll tell you why...you and your ernesto lynch wannabes are scared of her so you have to resort to alinsky tactics in order to deconstruct her. good luck because the more the msm, hollywood and coastal elitists rip her the bigger she gets...


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I voted NOBAMA !!!!!!!!!! He's only got 2 more years,lets just hold on for now.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

meatmissile said:


> i voted nobama !!!!!!!!!! He's only got 2 more years,lets just hold on for now.


amen!


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Why*

Why does anyone even post on this guy's threads. He looks like he just joined to get under the skin of everyone. If everyone would not post on his threads he will go away. Hopefully quicker than our long 4 years, so let him go and don't waste your time. Every time he posts he is looking for these type of responses. Makes you wonder who he works for in DC doesn't it.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

MACHXKING said:


> Why does anyone even post on this guy's threads. He looks like he just joined to get under the skin of everyone. If everyone would not post on his threads he will go away. Hopefully quicker than our long 4 years, so let him go and don't waste your time. Every time he posts he is looking for these type of responses. Makes you wonder who he works for in DC doesn't it.


because i enjoy sparring with invalids like wolfkiller.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

fap1800 said:


> what's with you lib crackpots and your infatuation with palin? if she is so insignificant, dumb, ignorant, etc. then why do you gutless wonders keep raking her through the mud? i'll tell you why...you and your ernesto lynch wannabes are scared of her so you have to resort to alinsky tactics in order to deconstruct her. good luck because the more the msm, hollywood and coastal elitists rip her the bigger she gets...


the reason we wanna see her get as big as possible is we actually wanna see her become the republican nominee:turkey:


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

wolfkiller said:


> Seem like the changes that the overwhelming majority of AMERICA has voted for in 08 is finally coming into play and being delivered as promised, WOW healthcare complete, next the banking industry and wall st, he also put the banks out of the college/student loan business.....LOOKS like the HOPEY CHANGY thing is werkin out pretty good for "AMERICA"...hey sarah palin, i thinks it's time you go check up on the dude who impregnated yer daughter:target:


Yes, and after that all the media, then all big corporations, then the entire education system, and well, then it will be one big incestuous Socialistic government takeover of EVERYTHING! Oooh, I'm damn near giddy, ain't you???

Actually, I'm not sure if it was "AMERICA" who voted for him in '08 as much as it was any name ACORN could come up with to register. I hear Darth Vader voted for Obama. Not surprised really, he was all for govmint taking over everything too. Besides, you know ACORN's motto..."ACORN, helping dead people vote since before they were born!"


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

wolfkiller said:


> Seem like the changes that the overwhelming majority of AMERICA has voted for in 08 is finally coming into play and being delivered as promised, WOW healthcare complete, next the banking industry and wall st, he also put the banks out of the college/student loan business.....LOOKS like the HOPEY CHANGY thing is werkin out pretty good for "AMERICA"...hey sarah palin, i thinks it's time you go check up on the dude who impregnated yer daughter:target:


By the way, at least her daughter had the courage to have that baby. Wonder how many of your liberal idols' daughters got knocked up but decided to abort. Guess we'll never know will we?


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

WVDave said:


> Yes, and after that all the media, then all big corporations, then the entire education system, and well, then it will be one big incestuous Socialistic government takeover of EVERYTHING! Oooh, I'm damn near giddy, ain't you???
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure if it was "AMERICA" who voted for him in '08 as much as it was any name ACORN could come up with to register. I hear Darth Vader voted for Obama. Not surprised really, he was all for govmint taking over everything too. Besides, you know ACORN's motto..."ACORN, helping dead people vote since before they were born!"


OOOHHHHH FEAR, just the way your leaders wanna keep you, under the covers not daring to peek out because there's soooo, soooo much out there that can hurt you, kinda the same psychology people used on there children back in the OHHHH so OLD days. 
come on for God's sake, get out and LIVE!!!!! this is AMERICA!!!AMERICA!!!!............stop being so afraid of every damned little thing your leaders pump into your little heads.....LIVE>>>and GOD BLESS THIS GREAT LAND!!!!because it didn't become great by having a population of scardie cats!


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

It became great because we were free. Free from all of this government intrusion into our lives. And not because of more of it.

I understand some people as your self need someone to hold there hands all through thier lives. But some of us free americans can get along on our own. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

WVDave said:


> By the way, at least her daughter had the courage to have that baby. Wonder how many of your liberal idols' daughters got knocked up but decided to abort. Guess we'll never know will we?


The republicans had the house, senate, and white house for six years. What did they do to stop abortions? The only time you hear them talk about it is during elections.

For the record, I think abortions are appauling. I have a two month old and can't imagine life without him.


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

kevin from ohio said:


> The republicans had the house, senate, and white house for six years. What did they do to stop abortions? The only time you hear them talk about it is during elections.
> 
> For the record, I think abortions are appauling. I have a two month old and can't imagine life without him.


No doubt. I don't condone their lack of action on that any more than I do their complete failure to reel in their own out of control spending. I just think attacks against a teenager who happened to get pregnant and decided to keep the baby are pretty despicable. Congrats on your son by the way!


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

WVDave said:


> No doubt. I don't condone their lack of action on that any more than I do their complete failure to reel in their own out of control spending. I just think attacks against a teenager who happened to get pregnant and decided to keep the baby are pretty despicable. Congrats on your son by the way!


I agree, some of the attacks on this sight get pretty childish. It seems like some on hear just want to pick a fight (wolfkiller). I wish he would just go away


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Obama's Army*

Wolf, can you explain why the HCB has a provision for a 6,000 person army unit that answers to the President only. Congress and the States have no control over this Millitary unit. If I remember Hitler, Stalin, Sadam, Mao, and others had units that reported only to the countries President or Dictator. I know this provision has already been challenged in court and only time will tell what becomes of it. It's amazing what is found when the 600 people who voted for this never read it. Keep the faith Wolf and *GOD BLESS*.:smile:

Are you not related to Charlie Rangle, or Chuck Schumer?


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

MACHXKING said:


> Wolf, can you explain why the HCB has a provision for a 6,000 person army unit that answers to the President only. Congress and the States have no control over this Millitary unit. If I remember Hitler, Stalin, Sadam, Mao, and others had units that reported only to the countries President or Dictator. I know this provision has already been challenged in court and only time will tell what becomes of it. It's amazing what is found when the 600 people who voted for this never read it. Keep the faith Wolf and *GOD BLESS*.:smile:
> 
> Are you not related to Charlie Rangle, or Chuck Schumer?


because there comin to get you of course


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

when i saw Sarah Palin making her speech at the teabagger convention the other day she reminded me of an overgrown hen a squaking and a cluckin while she was flappin her wings, what a JOKE!!!!!


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Wolf bait*



MACHXKING said:


> Are you not related to Charlie Rangle, or Chuck Schumer?


No, believe he is related to Charlie Chaplin


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

WK....what a waste of DNA material you are..... :thumbs_do


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

wolfkiller said:


> when i saw Sarah Palin making her speech at the teabagger convention the other day she reminded me of an overgrown hen a squaking and a cluckin while she was flappin her wings, what a JOKE!!!!!


teabagger-is a homoerotic term describing one of the nastier deviations the gays engage in. Teabaggers almost always vote dem just as the NAMBLA perverts do.

Is this a case of the queer eye telling a Palin lie?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

wolfkiller said:


> because there comin to get you of course


there coming to get you?

Are you the product of a public teachers' union run school?

They're coming to get you would be proper sentence.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

kevin from ohio said:


> The republicans had the house, senate, and white house for six years. What did they do to stop abortions? The only time you hear them talk about it is during elections.
> 
> For the record, I think abortions are appauling. I have a two month old and can't imagine life without him.


let me ask you a question

the only way to ban abortion (which would cause the GOP to lose most elections BTW IMHO) is through the supreme court

tell me which justices are more likely to uphold restrictions on abortion

Alito and Roberts or Ginsburg, Breyer and QuotaMayor?


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim C said:


> there coming to get you?
> 
> Are you the product of a public teachers' union run school?
> 
> They're coming to get you would be proper sentence.


no just trying to speak in terms that your brethren can grasp, ya see what imma tackin bout???


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

but you see what the problem is with the right wing fringe is that they are just plain "OLD". just look at whats showing up at these T-Party rallies, a bunch of old wind bags on Gov run healthcare which is good for them but not good for the younger people out there that are working every day to keep them safe and happy whilst they sit home and get their free healthcare and SS checks every month, basically the same dummies that voted for McCain and Palin!!!

t partiers are old they sit on lounge chairs with tea bags stapled to their sun hats holding signs, what the heck is that???

what you people have to realize is we are part of a planet thats changing 'FAST" and if we don't move and change with it we are dead, the dieing process is already taking place in our great land, but as the young slowley push the old out of power things will change, young minds, young ideas, people who are willing to change and not just keep things the same because they are afraid.

heres a slap in your face, we used to be #1 in the following.
Medicine.
Life span.
Technoligy.
Education.
plain old quality of life.

and if you can say we are still number 1 in quality of life thats a sure sign that you don't get out much!!!

we have fallin drastically behind in almost everything. "CHANGE" as promised by our Pres is coming like it or not, you can either move with the flow or sit out at some rallie with tea bags stapled to your sun hat looking like some kinda nut>>


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

The CNN site must have banned this "wolfkiller" guy, he hasn't posted ANYTHING archery related at all! Do you have anything else to say except for your rhetoric which seems to me just makes most of us angry? Do you like to just incite everyone or are you here to try and make enemies? Whats your first name? I'm trying to extend a hand here. What are your other interests? DO you like fishing? I have friends in my life where we don't even discuss politics anymore, one even lives in a socialist country, he just got a job as a fast food manager there after five years living there without any employment. But like i said we're still friends. I'm trying here. "Can't we all just get along....?"


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

wolfkiller said:


> but you see what the problem is with the right wing fringe is that they are just plain "OLD". just look at whats showing up at these T-Party rallies, a bunch of old wind bags on Gov run healthcare which is good for them but not good for the younger people out there that are working every day to keep them safe and happy whilst they sit home and get their free healthcare and SS checks every month, basically the same dummies that voted for McCain and Palin!!!
> 
> t partiers are old they sit on lounge chairs with tea bags stapled to their sun hats holding signs, what the heck is that???
> 
> ...


Wolfkiller, how old are you? There is a saying that anyone under 30 who isn't a liberal doesn't have a heart and anyone over 30 who isn't a conservative doesn't have a brain. I'm just hoping that you are in that 20-something range as it would make your mindless blathering somewhat more palatable. Has it ever crossed your mind that just maybe these "old" people at the Tea Party rallies have "been there and done that" and just might have a clue what they are talking about? Has it occurred to you that they have lived in the days prior to government encroaching on every aspect of their lives and they can see the writing in the wall? Has it occurred to you that all these wise teenagers who voted for Obama may have fallen prey to a "Hope and Change" slogan and banner that belies an agenda that has been tried in many other countries and has always failed? Listen, if you are truly that interested in having the government take care of your every problem, do something to get your posterior thrown in jail for a long time. Meanwhile, I would like to have my lot in life be predicated on the successes and failures I alone have brought upon myself. And honestly Wolf, how can you claim that older people are afraid of change? Pick up a History book and look at the change these people have gone through! What the hell change have you gone through, Nintendo 64 to Wii???

And for your "slap in the face" list...my God, where to start? How about education, since really, everything else on your list can be tied to that. I'm assuming that you mean we used to be #1 back before one of your Liberal idols, Jimmy Carter, created the Dept of Education? Yes, now we teach to the lowest common denominator and strive for mediocrity. Do yo know that there are schools where teachers can't mark anything wrong with red pens because red is "too scary" for little Johnny and might hurt his self esteem? There are educators who are opposed to standardized tests because it isn't about what you learn, it's about how you feel about what you learned! You have teacher's unions that protect the worst of teachers and the entire system is damned! You want to find out why we are slipping in education, ask your liberal heroes why everything has to be group hugs, why there aren't any winners or losers, everybody is awesome!

Now, you take these products of public education and you expect them to maintain a technological edge on other countries? Not happening friend! You create a nanny state and an environment that vilifies the successful while trying to create a safety net for everyone and what do you get? A bunch of people who realize that it isn't worth it to bust their butt for years in college or vocational school or in their work because they can become a lazy POS and be dragged along by society because they are "economically down on their luck".

Do you not find it odd at all that this country became the most powerful and rich nation in the history of the world before we had all these welfare programs? It's so easy and convenient to let someone convince you that you are a victim isn't it? I would LOVE to see how many people in this country are truly mentally or physically incapable of taking care of themselves. Absolutely lets help them! For the rest of the slackers that dropped out of high school or studied bongology a lot more than they did biology, its time to say. TOO BAD, ACTIONS HAVE CONSEQUENCES!!!


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a bunch of old white guys right Wolfy? They all look so crazy and ready to incite violence don't they? So much anger. What is it with these geriatric tea bagging moochers?

http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/politics/2010/04/04/meet-faces-tea-party-tour/?slide=1


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

wolfkiller said:


> Seem like the changes that the overwhelming majority of AMERICA has voted for in 08 is finally coming into play and being delivered as promised, WOW healthcare complete, next the banking industry and wall st, he also put the banks out of the college/student loan business.....LOOKS like the HOPEY CHANGY thing is werkin out pretty good for "AMERICA"...hey sarah palin, i thinks it's time you go check up on the dude who impregnated yer daughter:target:


"Go back to first grade and do not collect $200"

Well less than 50% voted for him. 

A majority is more than 1/2 (which can also be called 50%)


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

wis_archer said:


> "Go back to first grade and do not collect $200"
> 
> Well less than 50% voted for him.
> 
> A majority is more than 1/2 (which can also be called 50%)


Better go recheck your numbers Obama 69,499,428 52.87% 
McCain 59,950,323 45.60% 

Source:http://uselectionatlas.org/RESULTS/national.php?year=


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

30.0something % of eligible voters voted for Obama.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

rn3 said:


> Better go recheck your numbers
> Obama 69,499,428 52.87%
> McCain 59,950,323 45.60%



Only 32% of the "eligible" voters voted for Obama. Keyword = "eligible". 

69,499,428 divided by 212,702,354

http://elections.gmu.edu/Turnout_2008G.html 

:cocktail:


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

wis_archer said:


> 30.0something % of eligible voters voted for Obama.


Your really reaching, with your reasoning I doubt any elected official has ever gotten a majority of the vote, even unopposed.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

WVDave said:


> Wolfkiller, how old are you? There is a saying that anyone under 30 who isn't a liberal doesn't have a heart and anyone over 30 who isn't a conservative doesn't have a brain. I'm just hoping that you are in that 20-something range as it would make your mindless blathering somewhat more palatable. Has it ever crossed your mind that just maybe these "old" people at the Tea Party rallies have "been there and done that" and just might have a clue what they are talking about? Has it occurred to you that they have lived in the days prior to government encroaching on every aspect of their lives and they can see the writing in the wall? Has it occurred to you that all these wise teenagers who voted for Obama may have fallen prey to a "Hope and Change" slogan and banner that belies an agenda that has been tried in many other countries and has always failed? Listen, if you are truly that interested in having the government take care of your every problem, do something to get your posterior thrown in jail for a long time. Meanwhile, I would like to have my lot in life be predicated on the successes and failures I alone have brought upon myself. And honestly Wolf, how can you claim that older people are afraid of change? Pick up a History book and look at the change these people have gone through! What the hell change have you gone through, Nintendo 64 to Wii???
> 
> And for your "slap in the face" list...my God, where to start? How about education, since really, everything else on your list can be tied to that. I'm assuming that you mean we used to be #1 back before one of your Liberal idols, Jimmy Carter, created the Dept of Education? Yes, now we teach to the lowest common denominator and strive for mediocrity. Do yo know that there are schools where teachers can't mark anything wrong with red pens because red is "too scary" for little Johnny and might hurt his self esteem? There are educators who are opposed to standardized tests because it isn't about what you learn, it's about how you feel about what you learned! You have teacher's unions that protect the worst of teachers and the entire system is damned! You want to find out why we are slipping in education, ask your liberal heroes why everything has to be group hugs, why there aren't any winners or losers, everybody is awesome!
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

everyone should check out this doc...it speaks volumes to where we are heading.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/jjmnolte/2010/02/23/hannity-to-devote-tonights-show-to-controversial-new-film-generation-zero/


----------



## BOWS&BIKES (Sep 30, 2009)

WVDave said:


> Wolfkiller, how old are you? There is a saying that anyone under 30 who isn't a liberal doesn't have a heart and anyone over 30 who isn't a conservative doesn't have a brain. I'm just hoping that you are in that 20-something range as it would make your mindless blathering somewhat more palatable. Has it ever crossed your mind that just maybe these "old" people at the Tea Party rallies have "been there and done that" and just might have a clue what they are talking about? Has it occurred to you that they have lived in the days prior to government encroaching on every aspect of their lives and they can see the writing in the wall? Has it occurred to you that all these wise teenagers who voted for Obama may have fallen prey to a "Hope and Change" slogan and banner that belies an agenda that has been tried in many other countries and has always failed? Listen, if you are truly that interested in having the government take care of your every problem, do something to get your posterior thrown in jail for a long time. Meanwhile, I would like to have my lot in life be predicated on the successes and failures I alone have brought upon myself. And honestly Wolf, how can you claim that older people are afraid of change? Pick up a History book and look at the change these people have gone through! What the hell change have you gone through, Nintendo 64 to Wii???
> 
> And for your "slap in the face" list...my God, where to start? How about education, since really, everything else on your list can be tied to that. I'm assuming that you mean we used to be #1 back before one of your Liberal idols, Jimmy Carter, created the Dept of Education? Yes, now we teach to the lowest common denominator and strive for mediocrity. Do yo know that there are schools where teachers can't mark anything wrong with red pens because red is "too scary" for little Johnny and might hurt his self esteem? There are educators who are opposed to standardized tests because it isn't about what you learn, it's about how you feel about what you learned! You have teacher's unions that protect the worst of teachers and the entire system is damned! You want to find out why we are slipping in education, ask your liberal heroes why everything has to be group hugs, why there aren't any winners or losers, everybody is awesome!
> 
> ...


:icon_salut: WVDave, well said. I'm afraid though we've long past the point of no return.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

rn3 said:


> Your really reaching, with your reasoning I doubt any elected official has ever gotten a majority of the vote, even unopposed.


You are correct.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

...


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

rn3 said:


> Your really reaching, with your reasoning I doubt any elected official has ever gotten a majority of the vote, even unopposed.


Regan received 58.8% of the popular vote in 1984 ...... :thumbs_up


----------

